# Massey Ferguson 35



## wendybotting00 (11 mo ago)

I was out slashing when my tractor suddenly stopped driving. I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is there is plenty of fuel in the tank??, you haven't given much away with your problem, is the tractor gas or diesel powered??, did the engine completely stop running or did it splutter a few times.


----------



## wendybotting00 (11 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Is there is plenty of fuel in the tank??, you haven't given much away with your problem, is the tractor gas or diesel powered??, did the engine completely stop running or did it splutter a few times.


There is plenty of fuel diesel. I was slashing at the time and the tractor engine was running normally then suddenly there was no momentum forward or back but the engine was still running fine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning wendybotting00, welcome to the foruim.

Sounds to me like your drive clutch is gone. Does the PTO work?


----------

